# What is the most exotic chicken you have ever had?



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you go for the more farm bred chickens in your yard ? Or do like a little flavor in your flock ?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I love my Turkish Malays. Tall skinny exotic game birds.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

silkies is as about exotic as mine gets


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Photo of your Malays please?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll post some this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some barnavelders ! I'm not shore there very exotic lol


----------



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 2 phoenixes that I got as hatchlings. Unfortunately they are both female. Still beautiful though!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

These are my Malays. Breeding pair is all I could afford.Very hardy birds. I don't let them mingle with my other chickens because at a month old he tried to fight my established alpha rooster. this is Ali & Ali's Lady (the lighter colored one is the rooster)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They look very exotic.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Man... They are cool.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

They ate still babies


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

They are still babies. 2 1/2 to 3 months


----------



## momof3kiddos (Aug 2, 2012)

I would say the most "exotic" I have ever owned would be my Golden Spangled Hamburgh, and I'm pretty sure he's wasn't very exotic.


----------



## rosie-eclectic (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a Japanese Bantam. Adorable, and smart.


----------



## poultry (Aug 19, 2012)

i have japenese bantams, silkies, white frizzles, black rosecombs, orpintons, but my fav is the seramas


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We have Seramas which I don't think are -that- exotic but someday in the fairly distant future when we have a larger property I have been daydreaming about having a trio of Asils. I just can't get over the fact they look like dinosaurs! Obviously they'd need their own pen as the rooster would kill anything else that crows... hence the need for a larger property.... SIGH


----------

